# 1968 GTO steering wheel



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Looking to replace my current steering with the correct deluxe model. I’ve seen these with both black and silver horn buttons. Is one for the GTO and the other for Firebirds?
Whats correct for the GTO?
Can the buttons be switched out?
Who is a preferred restorer? I’ve seen threads listing Gary’s.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Silver buttons for 67, interior color buttons for 68. (buttons match interior and steering wheel color) 
Full size and A bodies share the same wheel. 67 full size has 3 buttons. All 68s have two. 
Buttons are wired together and can be replaced. All parts are interchangeable between 67-68.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Great info. So if my 68 interior is parchment, the wheel would black with 2 white buttons?
Ive sent Gary’s a request for a restoration quote.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Black buttons. Parchment is the exception to the rule LOL


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks, i wanted black buttons. My 68 I had back in the day had the black interior and buttons.


----------

